# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  فقال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم: علي ماذا تحاسب ربك يااخا العرب؟

## yassirali66

*بينما كان النبي (ص) في الطواف اذ سمع اعرابيا يقول: ياكريم
فقال الرسول الكريم خلفه:ياكريم
فمضي الاعرابي الي جهة الميزاب وقال:ياكريم
فقال النبي خلفه ياكريم
فالتفت الاعرابي الي النبي وقالياصبيح الوجه، يارشيق القد اتهزا بي لكوني اعرابيا؟
والله لولا صباحة وجهك وورشاقة قدك لشكوتك الي حبيبي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم 
فتبسم النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وقال: اما تعرف نبيك يااخا العرب؟
قال الاعرابي :لا
امنت بنبوته ولم اره وصدقت برسالته ولم القه
فقال النبي: يااعرابي اعلم اني نبيك في الدنيا وشفيعك في الاخره.
فاقبل الاعرابي يقبل يده
وقال النبي:
مه  ياخا العرب لا تفعل بي كما يفعل الاعاجم بملوكها..فان الله تعالي بعثني لا متكبرا ولا متجبرا.
بل بعثني بالحق بشيرا ونزيرا

فهبط جبريل علي النبي وقال له :يا محمد  السلام يقرئك السلام ويخصك بالتحيه والاكرام...ويقول لك قل للاعرابي، لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا فغدا نحاسبه علي القليل والكثير، والفتيل والقطمير
فقال الاعرابي : ايحاسبني ربي يارسول الله؟
قال نعم يحاسبك ان شاء
فقال الاعرابي: وعزته وجلاله لئن حاسبني لاحاسبنه
فقال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم: علي ماذا تحاسب ربك يااخا العرب؟
فقال الاعرابي ان حاسبني ربي علي ذنبي حاسبته علي مغفرته،وان حاسبني علي معصيتي حاسبته علي عفوه،وان حاسبني ربي علي بخلي حاسبته علي كرمه.
فبكي النبي حتي ابتلت لحيته

فهبط جبريل علي النبي وقال:يا محمد السلام يقرئك السلام ويقول لك: قلل من بكاءك فقد الهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم.
- وقل لاخيك الاعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه فانه رفيقك في الجنه
*

----------


## مرهف

*اللهم اجعلنا رفقاء الحبيب محمد ابن عبدالله صلي الله عليه وسلم
برفقة هذا الاعرابي في الجنه 
وكل الاحباب
...
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اللهم اجعلنا رفقاء الحبيب محمد ابن عبدالله صلي الله عليه وسلم
برفقة هذا الاعرابي في الجنه 
وكل الاحباب
...



اميييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*اللهم اجعلنا من رفقاء الحبيب العزيز النبي الامين صلى الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم اجعلنا من رفقا رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*جعلنا الله واياكم من الشاربين من حوضه يوم القيامة ...
اللهم صل على النور المنور وعلى اله واصحابه ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم يا واسع العطاء يا مجيب الدعاء ياغفور يارحيم ... ارحمنا واغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا واجعل الجنة مثوانا والفردوس الأعلي منتهانا وتوفنا مع الأبرار ...
*

----------


## almutwakil

*[center]السؤال :

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

حياكم الله ياشيخ ...

انتشر بالانترنت حديث " إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه " وقد وصلني بالايميل كاملا ونصه :

" بينما النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في الطواف إذا سمع اعرابيا يقول: يا كريم
فقال النبي خلفه: يا كريم 
فمضى الاعرابي الى جهة الميزاب وقال: يا كريم 
فقال النبي خلفه : يا كريم 
فالتفت الاعرابي الى النبي وقال: يا صبيح الوجه, يارشيق القداتهزأ بي لكوني اعرابياً؟‎ 
والله لولا صباحة وجهك ورشاقة قدك لشكوتك الى حبيبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم 
فتبسم النبي وقال: اما تعرف نبيك يااخا العرب؟ 
قال الاعرابي : لا 
قال النبي : فما ايمانك به 
قال : اّمنت بنبوته ولم اره وصدقت برسالته ولم القاه 
قال النبي 
يا أعرابي , اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا وشفيعك في الاخرة 
فأقبل الاعرابي يقبل يد النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم
فقال النبي 
مهلا يا اخا العرب 
لا تفعل بي كما تفعل الاعاجم بملوكها
فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى بعثني لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً, بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيرا
فهبط جبريل على النبي وقال له: يا محمد السلام يقرئك السلام ويخصك بالتحية والاكرام
ويقول لك : قل للاعرابي لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا,فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثيروالفتيل والقطمير 
فقال الاعرابي: او يحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله؟ 
قال : نعم يحاسبك إن شاء 
فقال الاعرابي: وعزته وجلاله, إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم : وعلى ماذا تحاسب ربك يا 
اخا العرب؟ 
قال الاعرابي : إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبي حاسبته على مغفرتهوإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه وإن حاسبني على بخلي حاسبته على كرمه
:فبكى النبي حتى إبتلت لحيته 
فهبط جبريل على النبي 
وقال : يا محمد, السلام يقرئك السلام
ويقول لك 
يا محمد قلل من بكائك فقد الهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم وقل لأخيك الاعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه فإنه رفيقك في الجنة "

فهل لهذا الحديث أصل ؟!!
وماحكم ياشيخنا تناقل مثل هذه الأحاديث والتعقيب عليها بعبارة :" اللهم إغفر لكل من نقـلها ونشرها ووالديه ولا تحرمهم الأجـر 
يا كريم " دون السؤال عن صحتها والتأكد من أنها مقبولة ، خصوصا في مثل هذه الأحاديث الشاذة في صياغتها ومفرداتها ؟
وشكر الله لكم 


الجواب:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :

هذا الحديث لا أصل له ، ولاتجوز روايته ، لأنّه مكذوب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك لائح على ألفاظه الركيكة، ونكارة متنـة

فالعبد لايخاطب ربه بهذا الخطاب المنافي للأدب ، وماكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليقـر قائلا عن ربه ( لئن حاسبني ربي لأحاسبنه ) ذلك أن العبد لايحاسب ربه ، قال تعالى ( لايٌسْئَلُ عَمّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُوُنْ ) ولهذا فحتى الرسل يوم القيامة يقولون تأدبا مع الله : ( يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ قَالُواْ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ عَلاَّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ) .

والعبـد يسأل ربه عفوه وكرمه ، ولا يحاسبه على شيء ، ومع ذلك فلا يدخل أحدٌ الجنة إلا برحمة الله ، لايدخل أحدٌ بعمله ، كما صح في الحديث ، فالعبد في حال التقصير دائمـا بمقتضى عبوديته ، والرب هـو المتفضل الرحمن الرحيم بكمال صفاته ، ولهذا ورد في حديث سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبـد ( أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنـت ) متفق عليه .

أبوء : أي أقـرّ وأعترف بنعمك العظيمة التي قابلتها بالتقصير والذنب .

والصحيح أن يقول العبد : إن حاسبني ربي على ذنوبي ، رجوتُ رحمته وسألته مغفرته ، فإني العبد الخطّاء وهو الرب الرحيم العفو الغفور.

وإن حاسبني على بخلي ، سألته أن يمن علي بكرمه وتجاوزه ، فإني مقر بذنبي وهـو الجواد الكريم المنان ، فمن أرجو إن لم أرجوه ، ومن ذا يغفر الذنوب سواه ، ومن أكرم الكرماء غيره سبحانه ، أونحو هذا من القول الذي فيه الإقرار بالعبودية والذنب ، في مقام السؤال والتوسل والتذلل لله تعالى الخالي من خطاب التحدي المنافي للأدب. 

الشيخ حامد العلي


السؤال:

بينما النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – في الطواف، إذ سمع أعرابياً يقول: يا كريم، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- خلفه: يا كريم، فمضى الأعرابي إلى جهة الميزاب، وقال: يا كريم، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- خلفه: يا كريم، فالتفت الأعرابي إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: يا صبيح الوجه، يا رشيق القد، أتهزأ بي لكوني أعرابياً؟ والله لولا صباحة وجهك، ورشاقة قدك لشكوتكم إلى حبيبي محمد – صلى الله عليه وسلم -، تبسم النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: أما تعرف نبيك يا أخا العرب؟ قال الأعرابي: لا، قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: فما إيمانك به؟ قال: آمنت بنبوته ولم أره، وصدَّقت برسالته ولم ألقه، قال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: يا أعرابي اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا، وشفيعك في الآخرة فأقبل الأعرابي يقبل يد النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم–، فقال النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: مه يا أخا العرب لا تفعل بي كما تفعل الأعاجم بملوكها، فإن الله -سبحانه وتعالى- بعثني لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً، بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً، فهبط جبريل على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال له: يا محمد السلام يقرئك السلام، ويخصك بالتحية والإكرام، ويقول لك: قل للأعرابي، لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا، فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثير، والفتيل والقطمير، فقال الأعرابي: أو يحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله،قال: نعم يحاسبك إن شاء، فقال الأعرابي: وعزته وجلاله إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه، فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم –: وعلى ماذا تحاسب ربك يا أخا العرب؟ قال الأعرابي: إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبي حاسبته على مغفرته، وإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه، وإن حاسبني على بخلي حاسبته على كرمه، فبكى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى ابتلت لحيته، فهبط جبريل –عليه السلام- على النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وقال: يا محمد، السلام يقرئك السلام، ويقول لك: يا محمد قلل من بكائك ، فقد ألهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم. قل لأخيك الأعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه ، فإنه رفيقك في الجنة. فما أصل هذا الحديث، وما مدى صحته 


الجواب: 

إن الحديث المذكور يصلح مثالاً للأحاديث التي تظهر فيها علامات الوضع والكذب ، وفيه من ركاكة اللفظ ، وضعف التركيب ، وسمج الأوصاف ، ولا يَشُكُّ من له معرفة بالسنة النبوية وما لها من الجلالة والجزالة أنه لا يمكن أن يكون حديثاً صحيحاً ثابتاً عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ولم أجده بهذا اللفظ، وليت أن السائل يخبرنا بالمصدر الذي وجد فيه هذا الحديث ليتسنى لنا تحذير الناس منه. على أن أبا حامد الغزالي – على عادته رحمه الله – قد أورد حديثاً باطلاً في (إحياء علوم الدين 4/130) قريباً من مضمونه من الحديث المسؤول عنه، وفيه أن أعرابياً قال لرسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – يا رسول الله من يلي حساب الخلق يوم القيامة؟ فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: الله - تبارك وتعالى-، قال: هو بنفسه؟ قال: نعم، فتبسم الأعرابي، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: ممَّ ضحكت يا أعرابي؟ قال: إن الكريم إذا قدر عفا، وإذا حاسب سامح.. إلى آخر الحديث .
وقد قال العراقي عن هذا الحديث:"لم أجد له أصلاً"، وذكره السبكي ضمن الأحاديث التي لم يجد لها إسناداً (تخريج أحاديث الإحياء: رقم 3466، وطبقات الشافعيـة الكبرى: 6/364)، ومع ذلك فالنصوص الدالة على سعة رحمة الله –تعالى- وعظيم عفوه -عز وجل-، وقبوله لتوبة التائبين، واستجابته لاستغفار المستغفرين كثيرة في الكتاب وصحيح السنة.
قال – تعالى-:"وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً ثم اهتدى" [ طه:82]، وقال – تعالى-:"وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات ويعلم ما تفعلون"[الشورى:25]، وقال –تعالى-:"ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء "[ الأعراف : 156] .
وفي الصحيحين البخاري (7554) ومسلم (2751) من حديث أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم– قال:"إن الله كتب كتاباً قبل أن يخلق الخلق إن رحمتي سبقت غضبي"، والله أعلم . 

د. الشريف حاتم بن عارف العوني 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى



السؤال:

ما صحة الحديث: أن أعرابياً كان يطوف بالكعبة وعندما يصل إلى ميزاب الكعبة يقول يا كريم وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خلفه يقول مثل قوله فاعتقد الأعرابي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يهزأ به فقال له سأشكوك إلى النبي والحديث طويل.... 
أرجو منكم جزاكم الله خير تنويرنا عن صحة هذا الحديث من ضعفه؟ وهل أنقله للغير؟ أم أعتبر الموضوع كأن لم يكن؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً.


الفتوى:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فلم نعثر على هذا الكلام المسؤول عنه منسوباً إلى الحديث الشريف فيما لدينا من المصادر، وقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وما يذكره كثير من الناس من دعاء معين تحت الميزاب ونحو ذلك، فلا أصل له. 
والحديث الموضوع لا يحل لأحد روايته منسوباً إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع علمه بوضعه، وذلك لحديث سمرة بن جندب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "من حدث عني بحديث يرى أنه كذب فهو أحد الكاذبين" رواه مسلم. 
قال السخاوي: وكفى بهذه الجملة وعيداً شديداً في حق من روى الحديث وهو يظن أنه كذب. 
وقال الخطيب البغدادي: يجب على المحدث أن لا يروي شيئاً من الأخبار المصنوعات والأحاديث الباطلة، فمن فعل ذلك باء بالإثم المبين، ودخل في جملة الكذابين. ا.هـ
والله أعلم.

المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
[/center]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اللهم اجعلنا رفقاء الحبيب محمد ابن عبدالله صلي الله عليه وسلم
برفقة هذا الاعرابي في الجنه 
وكل الاحباب
...



امين امين امين
*

----------


## Gold star

*احذر نفسي واياكم من نشر احاديث ليس معلوم مدي صحتها
                        	*

----------

